# Adobe Reader - Fedora Userland



## Niatross (Nov 17, 2012)

I have installed the Linuxulator and the Fedora userland (linux_base-f10) on a FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE operating system. I have also installed Adobe Reader 8 and Adobe Reader 9 and both of them return the following kernel message:


```
syscall inotify_init not implemented"
```

Adobe Reader 8 and Adobe Reader 9 seem to work, but the message (above) keeps coming up. Is the Fedora userland (linux_base-f10) too old nowadays? Is this why this error is coming up?


----------



## dclau (Nov 17, 2012)

A superficial search on the mailing lists revealed this:





> The program started up perfectly rendering the first couple of pages,
> and then within a
> few seconds simply crashed out. A look at the console logs
> unfortunately showed the
> ...


Link.
Fortunately there are several pdf viewers available in ports (graphics/mupdf for example).


----------

